# The Price is Right! ;)



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I called about this:
Free Chest Freezer 15 cuft


Fingers crossed, it is pretty darn near to where I live and work.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SCORE!!
Keep us posted. 
That's such a great find, I'm jealous!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I hate you....just kidding. :biggrin:

I don't think it's 15 cubic feet though...it's looks about the size of mine which is 8 cubic feet. Although it's tough to tell from the pictures. Either way...SO LUCKY!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice! good luck, I hope you get it!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks, working out the details.

Free is good right now for us.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woot!!! Good find girl...fingers crossed for you LOL


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

........and then there is this one!
Newish Full Size upright Freezer


I am really not sure what to do here.
The free one might be an energy hog, but it's FREE.

This one is darn cheap though.

Thoughts?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh I sure do love my upright freezer...


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

No digging in a cold chest trying to find that liver that's sitting in the far left corner buried under 60lbs of frozen turkey. :tongue:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

The upright one is gone. :/


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> The upright one is gone. :/


:frown:

Any news on the free one?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am pretty sure we'll be picking it up Saturday.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> I am pretty sure we'll be picking it up Saturday.


Sweet. :biggrin: That worked out well at least. 

I'm trying to pick everyones' brain on how to organize mine...this might be of some help since you're getting the same. :smile:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/2669-i-think-my-freezer-has-ocd-2.html


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you!
I will be watching!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Success!
Freezer acquired  (free) and in the basement...being cold.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Wooo hooo, congrats!
Meat sales here you come!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> Success!
> Freezer acquired  (free) and in the basement...being cold.


Awesome!!! Was it the cubic feet they were saying it was? I forgot what you had said , and I'm too lazy to go back and look. :tongue:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> Success!
> Freezer acquired  (free) and in the basement...being cold.


awesome! thats more than ican say for my grocery stores expensive freezers; the weather here is so bad in new jersey that there backup generator went down! i was going to buy some deli meat for myself. good thing i dont freeze raw cause it would go stale ahh kibble =p.

congrats!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I think it is indeed 15 cubic feet...it is bigger (and heavier!) than it looks.


----------

